# Judgement Day - I told you it was coming....



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Not finished yet, printing, packing & shipping still to go, but nuff said for now...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Well... It appears you took care of your space problem...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy shit Shawn! That looks like each stack is 2 or 3 high. Time to go and pull all my money out of my bank and hide it in shoeboxes. 

Can't wait to see who you're targeting.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Dayum! that's a lot of schmokes there buddy :thumb:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> Can't wait to see who you're targeting.


*Brain: *I think even Pinky can guess...

*Pinky:* Narf! Yup, that one is easy Brain...

*Brain:* Damn it Puff!!! I want to give Shawn RG again, and I do spread it around...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Damn it Puff!!! I want to give Shawn RG again, and I do spread it around...


Done.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I got this one, mouse....I have a fair idea who the targets are, too...and to that, I say "GO GET 'EM, SHAWN!!!!!"


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn Shawn.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

8 piles, 4 deep each pile. 32 bombs. This better not be what I think it is!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zenom said:


> Damn Shawn.


I'd say that pretty much sums it up!

Shawn, I thought you were abandoning judgement day!?


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Shawn I must say I am impressed. I guess you were getting a little lonely in the "I smoked a cigar thanks to..." thread huh.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I also got him for you Brain. Damn Shawn, that's a LARGE stack of cigars.


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

lol you guys are nuts!


----------



## James In NC (Jan 10, 2011)

I would be happy to provide you with an address. LOL! Looks like lots of someones are in for mailbox destruction.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

actually 48 - so far.... need more boxes

abandonment = no, just an alteration


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> actually 48 - so far.... need more boxes
> 
> abandonment = no, just an alteration


Might as well do 8 or 9 more and one up Shuckins.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> actually 48 - so far.... need more boxes
> 
> abandonment = no, just an alteration


*Brain:* Wait, 48?!? But that is more then the Squids number...

*Pinky:* All bets are off, duck and cover people!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> Might as well do 8 or 9 more and one up Shuckins.


*Brain:* Oh dear god, please don't do that...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL I hope you nuke the squibs and LOBsters.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> Might as well do 8 or 9 more and one up Shuckins.


I, nor ANYONE, will EVER outdo Ron - I wouldnt even try!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit dude!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Holy shit dude!


Even more apt than Andy. Well said!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> Might as well do 8 or 9 more and one up Shuckins.


Hmm... And then this happens:


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

rut rohh


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

48?!?!? I think the SIBFO just turned to the dark side. Very impressive Shawn!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Holy crap, Shawn! Does your wife know about this??? I'm thinking she hasn't noticed the big hole in the retirement fund or you wouldn't still be alive to be posting!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Danfish98 said:


> 48?!?!? I think the SIBFO just turned to the dark side. Very impressive Shawn!


Pease, don't talk about "dark sibfo"... Shawn's getting old, but not so old he's suffering from incontinence! 
:shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Intended to add RG, but I have to spread it out more...

Looking forward to seeing the damage!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Intended to add RG, but I have to spread it out more...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the damage!


*Brain:* That's the problem with Shawn, to respectable...

*Pinky:* We've all RG'ed out on him...


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness gracious me, you Americans are nuts :lol:


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

That is INSANE. Can't wait to see the carnage!


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

HOLY SMOKES wow that is loads of Cigars. Congrats early to the people they HIT.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Look at all those dog rockets! 
Take'em out Shawn!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

that's one damn big shipment. give 'em hell


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

holy crap, I think pictures of these look more impressive without the boxes now that I've seen one  lol


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Uh-oh, Squids.

I think we broke our Shawn. 

:ss


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I see Shawn is going to lay down a can of "WhipAss" on all those who cracked on his Arubian Ass Crack Photo!!!!! You all better be repenting for your Plumber's Crack jokes!!!LMAO


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Staxed said:


> holy crap, I think pictures of these look more impressive without the boxes now that I've seen one  lol


*Brain:* I have to agree... But why is everyone suprised?!? Shawn has the big bomb award for a reason...

*Pinky:* Narf! There is a reason they give those awards out...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Dang Shawn, save some for next year!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Go get those bastages Shawn - this'll show em who's boss!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

and here i was thinking you were a nice guy Shawn.........lol


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Shawn can't figure out how to chat most of the time, but dammit he has bombing down.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't let the picture fool you. I'm betting it's Photo Shopped :smoke:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm thinking it's legit...guess a bunch of the fellers will find out soon enough!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Don't let the picture fool you. I'm betting it's Photo Shopped :smoke:


oh hahahahahahahahahaha i can garuentee that shawn did not photoshop that picture....a few others he may wish that he had though...lol hahahaha


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice selection, man - NICE!:thumb:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Subscribed and eating my popcorn already.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Don't let the picture fool you. I'm betting it's Photo Shopped :smoke:


Shawn can barely figure out how to find the power button on his computer. There's no way he would know how to photoshop a picture like that. Nor would a guy like him cry wolf about bombs of this magnitude. Can't wait to see the destruction and I'm fortifying my mailbox as we speak just in case.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Shawn gets photoshopped, he doesn't do the photoshopping. :wink:


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

mass bombing!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow!

I tried giving you some RG love...but the darn thing says I must spread some more love first...RG for Shawn!


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice, Nice... I'm also getting some popcorn too see how this works out haaaha


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Holy crap man, cant wait to see the aftermath


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

zenom said:


> Shawn can't figure out how to chat most of the time, but dammit he has bombing down.


HAHAHAHAHAHA I love it


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I hate it when work gets in the way of real life. Between my achiles heel problem and the freakin complaining morons at work I haven't been able to do shit!!... Only have 20 boxes packed and labeled at this point. Looking like a possible Monday launch since I have "honey do's" and "you need to be available" stuff at work and social obligations.... WTF = I have important things to do and none of these other people seem to understand!!!!!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> I hate it when work gets in the way of real life. Between my achiles heel problem and the freakin complaining morons at work I haven't been able to do shit!!... Only have 20 boxes packed and labeled at this point. Looking like a possible Monday launch since I have "honey do's" and "you need to be available" stuff at work and social obligations.... WTF = I have important things to do and none of these other people seem to understand!!!!!!


CIGARS ARE SERIOUS BUSINESS!!! Why don't they understand???


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn Shawn.......WTF? You hit'em and you hit'em good!! 

I can tell you all if Shawn says there are 48+ that is exactly how many there are....

I thinkn we can say our fairwells to whomever he has targeted...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Sweet Jebus!

Must be bombing out 10 boxes of smokes in that volley. The USPS thanks you too, sir!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

god damn


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Not sure what's going on here... but I'm tuned in!

:couch2:


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Whoa.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just dropped these off at the post office - maybe they will start showing up Mon or Tues:










*THIS* IS JUDGEMENT DAY!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

There were boxes in that picture? My bad, I only saw a magazine.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Ha! Is every box wrapped in paper? Talk about time consuming... But the magazine cover says it all... 
"OMG!"


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> There were boxes in that picture? My bad, I only saw a magazine.


Exactly what I was thinking. I saw the boxes and thought "Who's getting the magazine?"


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

*36* boxes?
*24* boxes?
*36* boxes?

:ss


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Just a suggestion for next time Shawn, you might be able to save some time by not wrapping them in brown paper.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

max gas said:


> Just a suggestion for next time Shawn, you might be able to save some time by not wrapping them in brown paper.


Mike, If I remember correctly Shawn saves the boxes he receives and recycles them. So that is why he wraps them. You can correct me if I am wrong here Shawn.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Why am I reminded of the tune, "Momma Told Me Not To Come"? The cigar side is terrifying. :behindsofa:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Why am I reminded of the tune, "Momma Told Me Not To Come"? The cigar side is terrifying. :behindsofa:


Yeah, but Jim. It's terrifying in a good way!

:ss


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Just dropped these off at the post office - maybe they will start showing up Mon or Tues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite a backside! Wow!

Quite a few packages, too! Shawn, you crazy!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

max gas said:


> Just a suggestion for next time Shawn, you might be able to save some time by not wrapping them in brown paper.


Oh....he has a good reason for doing this...



watchman_01 said:


> Mike, If I remember correctly Shawn saves the boxes he receives and recycles them. So that is why he wraps them. You can correct me if I am wrong here Shawn.


This is one reason Shawn wraps them....


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, but Jim. It's terrifying in a good way!
> 
> :ss


I've heard that said about mescaline. :hippie:


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness... Thats going to be like a nuclear fall out


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

wow shawn will you send me her.....


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Well Shawn just a little hint here, if you ae trying to compare ass cracks with the "Smoking Hottie" on the front cover of Cigarsnob, you are way out of your league. It also bolsters the notion that you have lost your mind and you are another Mad Bomber on the loose!!!!LOL


P.S. WOW on the Hottie and the pile of Bombs!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Oh....he has a good reason for doing this...
> 
> This is one reason Shawn wraps them....


It is my assumption that he is saving a shit ton of shipping money by wrapping them....I wish I wasn't so lazy and I would do the same...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> It is my assumption that he is saving a shit ton of shipping money by wrapping them....I wish I wasn't so lazy and I would do the same...


yeah but he has to wrap them AND do a little modification since the post office does not appreciate their boxes being used and shipped for half price


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> *36* boxes?
> *24* boxes?
> *36* boxes?
> 
> :ss


Hah.

Only if the boxes are 5'3".


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hah.
> 
> Only if the boxes are 5'3".


*Brain:* I can't believe you went there...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I can't believe you can't believe something he said... Not surprised by anything anymore.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I can't believe you went there...


What's wrong with old school rap?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Ohh Sh!t son, Shawn's finally lost it. If he does reuse the boxes than i wonder where he got that many... Cant wait to see the fallout.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Good gravy that's a lot of bombs!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Swany said:


> Ohh Sh!t son, Shawn's finally lost it. If he does reuse the boxes than i wonder where he got that many... Cant wait to see the fallout.


I have been collecting (boxes) but the really important question is "Where are you?" = in FL, TX, CA??? You need to send me your latest addy.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Shawn my friend you are one crazy SOB! Happy hunting!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

ko4000 said:


> Shawn my friend you are one crazy SIBFO! Happy hunting!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Im showing my noobieness here but Im still not sure what exactly that means Jared :dunno: :martini:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

SIBFO = spinal indentation belly fat overflow.

Apparently Shawn has a bad case... lol.

Happy hunting Shawn!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ko4000 said:


> Im showing my noobieness here but Im still not sure what exactly that means Jared :dunno: :martini:


Well, I am so glad you asked! Now where's that Aruba Ass Crack photo when you need it...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, I am so glad you asked! Now where's that Aruba Ass Crack photo when you need it...


Here's the slightly-less offensive version:


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Shawn Im sorry for asking, and opening old wounds. The Squid is a nice touch though


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

oldmso54 said:


> just dropped these off at the post office - maybe they will start showing up mon or tues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP! A red cooler with a handle attached to it!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Here's the slightly-less offensive version:


How is your disturbing version slightly less offensive?

I believe you were looking for this one with the back crack removed...


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

wow that is alot of boxes!


----------

